# Can't seem to find a place that offers a Laptop battery



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I have a Toshiba Portege r835. I am very happy with the laptop but after couple of years of use, the battery has gone much worse. 

Any idea where can I buy a new battery for the laptop? I don't care if it is not original Toshiba, I just need something for few months before I buy a new laptop. 

I have tried the malls. The closest I got was Sharaf DG but they want to order it for me and will charge quite a lot for that.


----------



## CrisBJack (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi have you tried the computer plaza ? It's not from one of the metro stations in Deria I think google the computer mall Dubai lots of shops there may be they can help you.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

As Cris said try computer plaza. It's on Mankhool Rd in Bur Dubai half way between Al Fahidi metro and the Ramada hotel.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You could try the computer shops in Satwa. Pretty much opposite the car park by the mosque


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Order online from out of country -Ebuyer or Amazon marketplace will almost certainly have them.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Order online from out of country -Ebuyer or Amazon marketplace will almost certainly have them.


Oh yes...Amazon has it. Would there be any duty charges? Other fees except international shipping?


----------



## CrisBJack (Apr 9, 2012)

Use ship and shop if you know anyone with a account


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

+1 for computer plaza. I'm sure it'll be cheaper than to get it shipped over - depending on the mood of the officer at the post office, you might have to pay 5% duty.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Computer Plaza and Bur Dubai are great for sell through computer deals. Any peripherals they have in is largely down to fluke and more than likely you'll spend all day not finding what you want.


----------



## SmileyFace (Dec 22, 2010)

Use voxlon dot com - great service, they deliver and you can pay cash on delivery too!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Computer Plaza and Bur Dubai are great for sell through computer deals. Any peripherals they have in is largely down to fluke and more than likely you'll spend all day not finding what you want.


Hmm - Finding my Dell's battery wasn't very difficult. I did have to go to 3-4 different stores but it took about 20 minutes. Stores either have the battery or they don't - sometimes they can bring it in which can take another 20-30 minutes.

Some stores even provide a 'warranty' on the product for 90 days. Worth checking out if you want to find it locally.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I spent longer than I care to remember traipsing around looking for a replacement power pack for a Sony Vaio. Like I said, it's pot luck. 

None of these shops order to customer or market demands, they pick up wholesale clearance deals and stack the boxes. With generally one or two larger distributors feeding all the small ones. 

Which is why each shop will have loads of the same HP printer/scanner piled up and why they can get you something within 20 minutes. However if the larger company doesn't have a battery in then nobody will have it. Of course nobody tells you this and you're left to walk up and down in the heat all day long.

The OP, have you tried Souq dot com ?


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> I spent longer than I care to remember traipsing around looking for a replacement power pack for a Sony Vaio. Like I said, it's pot luck.
> 
> None of these shops order to customer or market demands, they pick up wholesale clearance deals and stack the boxes. With generally one or two larger distributors feeding all the small ones.
> 
> ...


I have looked at souq dot com but the description doesn't have my model listed as compatible. The description in general is not complete. So I'm not sure if I should for it or not.


----------

